# Dali Präsenzmelder (Esylux) nicht zu finden



## Lex (8 Mai 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,

habe mich die Tage mit dem System "Dali" beschäftigt. Habe zu Testzwecken einen Präsenzmelder von Esylux (PD-C360i/8 DUO DALI) besorgt und ein EVG von OSRAM. Mit dem "Wago Dali-Configurator" finde ich zwar das EVG von OSRAM und das steuern der LED Leuchten funktioniert einwandfrei, jedoch leider nicht mit dem Präsenzmelder. 
Da es im Programm drei Reiter zur Sensoren gibt, habe ich in allen drei Reitern d.h. "Sensoren", "Sensortyp 1" und "Sensortyp 2" nach dem Präsenzmelder gesucht. Leider ohne Erfolg. Ist der Präsenzmelder Defekt? Spannung für Dali (15,7V) und Eigenspannungsversorgung (230V) sind vorhanden. Im Esylux Handbuch finde ich nur das per DIP-Schalter der Senor auf Dali gestellt werden muss. Dies ist aber schon Kontrolliert worden. Eventuell hat jemand von euch einen DALI Präsenzmelder von Esylux bereits in Betrieb?

Hardware:
- PFC 750-8204
- Dali Master Klemme 750-647
- Dali Netzteil 787-1007 

Hoffe auf eure Hilfe.


Gruß Lex


----------



## Matze001 (9 Mai 2017)

Ich muss jetzt mit gefährlichem Halbwissen auffahren, aber ich meine das Du mit der Dali-Software nur die Dali-Masterklemme der SPS sowie die daran zugewiesenen Slaves parametrieren kannst.
Soweit ich weiß ist es nicht möglich einen weiteren Master im Dali-Strang (dein Präsenzmelder) an die Dali-Masterklemme anzuschließen und diese Signale zu verarbeiten. Zumindest ist das der
Stand der "Alten" Dali Klemme (750-641). Ob die neue das ggf. kann weiß ich nicht.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Lex (9 Mai 2017)

Vielen dank für den Hinweis, wüsste dann aber nicht was der Präsenzmelder von Esylux als DALI Version bringen soll, wenn er schon Dali fähig ist. 
Klingt nicht logisch für mich, wenn du verstehst was ich meine ;-)

P.S.: Würde mich über Empfehlungen von Präsenzmelder freuen die Ihr im Einsatz habt.


----------



## Matze001 (9 Mai 2017)

Ich meine damit nur folgendes:

Dali Präsenzmelder = Master -> Steuert direkt Lampen. Dies wird "irgendwie" programmiert.
Dali Masterklemme Wago = Master -> Steuern direkt Lampen -> Dies konfigurierst Du über dein Tool.
Dali Präsenzmelder mit Dali Masterklemme von Wago (Beide Master) reden lassen geht so nicht (Zumindest nicht bei der alten Dali-Klemme).

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Lex (10 Mai 2017)

Deinen Gedanken verstehe ich Marcel. Jedoch wozu existiert dann ein Dali Präsenzmelder als MASTER, wenn es schon die Klemme als MASTER (die definitiv benötigt wird und es auch keinen andere gibt) schon vorhanden ist?


----------



## Tiktal (10 Mai 2017)

Habe irgendwo mal gelesen das für die "alte" Klemme nur spezielle Melder gibt.
Dazu gibt es auch mehrere Anwendungshinweise. Wieso das nicht mit anderen Meldern funktioniert (oder ob es doch irgendwie hinbekommt) kann ich nicht sagen.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## dingo (10 Mai 2017)

Das liegt am EsyLux, dieser Präsenzmelder ist laut Datenblatt ein Dali- Master der über Broadcast max. 10 Slave Geräte steuern kann.

Das ist ein Stand- Alone Dali System, bedeutet: 1 Präsenzmelder mit max. 10 Slave (z.B. EVG's), keine Anbindung zu übergeordneten Master.


----------



## Stero (10 Mai 2017)

Lasst mal die alte 750-641 hier raus. Die neuere 753-647 ist eine MULTImaster-Klemme. D.h. theoretisch sollte sie damit umgehen können. Bleibt die Frage ob der PM das beherrscht.
Ich hatte auch schon Probleme mit DALI-Geräten. In meinem Fall ein 4fach-Dimmer von Bilton der sich mit der Wagoklemme ums Verrecken nicht finden ließ - an einem MDT-Master lief er.


----------



## dingo (10 Mai 2017)

Nö, der EsyLux PM kann das nicht.


----------



## Tiktal (10 Mai 2017)

Also raus lassen würde ich das. Mich interessiert das schon. Möchte auch in nicht allzuweiter Ferne mit Dali anfangen...man kann ja nur von den Erfahrungen profitieren.


----------



## Matze001 (10 Mai 2017)

Ich wusste es halt nicht genau ob die neue es auch kann!
Deshalb meine Bedenken.

Ich glaube aber der Themenstarter will die Info vom Präsenzmelder (es ist was da) an die Dali-Masterklemme senden und sie
dann z.B. auch im SPS Programm auswerten.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Lex (10 Mai 2017)

Genau Marcel ;-)
Aber dennoch freut es mich sehr das einige etwas dazu schreiben, auch wenn es nicht ganz meine Frage beantwortet, ist dennoch der Informationsaustausch gegeben.

Habt ihr ggf. welche Dali Präsenzmelder die mit der NEUEN Klemme funktionieren?
Kann also den ESYLUX Präsenzmelder zurück schicken?


----------



## Tiktal (10 Mai 2017)

Im WAGO Anwendungshinweis wird auf die TRIDONIC M-Sensoren hingewiesen.
Onkel Google kennt die ;-)


----------



## Lex (10 Mai 2017)

Hi Tiktal,

danke für die Info!

Aber ich wusste von diesen Sensoren die von Wago abgenommen sind bereits. Tut mir leid, hätte das jetzt im nachhinein erwähnen sollen.
 Jedoch sind diese Sensoren von Tridonic Hardwaretechnisch den meisten anderen und die meiner Wahl bezüglich des Esylux Präsenzmelder unterlegen. Zudem ist bedauerlicherweise der TRIDONIC M-Sensor meines Wissens nur über den offiziellen Hersteller ohne Preisangabe oder eines einzigen Anbieter laut Google zu finden.
Zwar ist der von mir eingesetzte Präsenzmelder ca. 40€ gegen über dem TRIDONIC M-Sensor teurer, kann jedoch auch einiges besser und es gibt auch weitere Produkte von Esylux die andere Einsatzgebiete ebenso abdecken. Tridonic besitzt (verbessert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege) zwei Produkte in Sachen Präsenzmelder. Die zudem wie gesagt, Hardwaretechnisch nicht so gut sind, wie die des Herstellers Esylux. Aufgrund dessen habe ich mich damals Preis/Leistungstechnisch für den Esylux Präsenzmelder entschieden, der jetzt leider mit der neuen Wago 750-647 Klemme nicht erkannt wird.


----------



## Tiktal (10 Mai 2017)

Hab was das Thema angeht auch nur gefährliches HAlbwissen. Bin selber auf der Suche nach Präsenzmeldern die über eine Tierschneise verfügen.
Kennst Du auch den Hersteller B.E.G? Die haben auch ne ganze Menge Sensoren im Angebot. 
Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe und das was die Kollegen auch hier schon geschrieben haben. 
Kommt es darauf an das der Sensor als als "Semi-Master" bzw. "Slave" einzustellen ist, dann sollte das klappen.


----------



## Stero (10 Mai 2017)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/282470639678
Da vertickt grad jmd eine größere Menge dieser M-Sensoren. Vielleicht einfach einen zum testen ordern.


----------



## Lex (10 Mai 2017)

Ja Tiktal,  es gibt einige Hersteller die Dali fähige Präsenzmelder anbieten die Hardwaretechnisch auch in Frage kommen. 
Wenn dem so ist, dass diese kein MASTER Gerät sein dürfen, gibt es auch Slave Geräte von ESYLUX oder anderen Herstellern die ich dann versuchen müsste. 
Es kam mir nur so vor, dass dies keine eindeutige Aussage ist das der Fehler darin liegt. Da laut den Kollegen es immer um die alte Klemme ging, nicht die der NEUEN ;-)
Aber ich werde es einfach mal versuchen und werde Rückmeldung geben. 

Bin dennoch über weitere Informationen eurer Seite sehr erfreut.

Vielen Dank schon einmal an alle!


----------



## Stero (10 Mai 2017)

Ich glaube das Schlüsselwort heißt "Multi-Master-fähig". Dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## Lex (10 Mai 2017)

Auch dir ein Dankeschön Stero!

Habe heute eine sehr schnell Rückmeldung vom Wago Support erhalten. Über meine bereits gesammelte Erfahrung  muss ich hierzu erwähnen, dass ich den Wago Support an dieser Stelle und auch in vergangenen Kontaktaufnahmen loben muss!
 Dieser wird sich zu diesem Forumsbeitrag noch Rückmeldung, da es eine Kompatibilitätsliste zu den DALI Sensoren existiert.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100409:. (11 Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die lobenden Worte, über Feedback sind wir immer dankbar.
Zu den Esylux Sensoren kann ich leider nur sagen, dass diese mit unserem System nicht kompatibel sind. Darum nun die Liste mit Sensoren von denen wir sagen können, dass sie funktionieren.


----------



## dingo (11 Mai 2017)

Wie ich bereits beschrieben hatte ist der Esylux PD-C360i/8 DUO DALI Präsenzmelder für max. 10 Slaves als eigenständiges System gedacht:

1 PM an max. 10 z.B. EVG's

Esylux PM: max. 10 Slaves, keine weiteren Master am Dali- Strang.
Wago Master max. 64 Slaves + max. 64 Sensoren

MfG aus OWL


----------



## Cheesys (5 Januar 2021)

Abend zusammen,

habe mir vor einiger Zeit von Lunatone die Dali CS Halle 15m-W16 zugelegt da diese den integrierten Temperaturfühler haben 
https://www.lunatone.com/produkt/dali-cs/

Dieser lässt sich aktuell nicht über den Wago Dali Configurator finden 
Laut Bedienungsanleitung ist dieser ab Werk als Master konfiguriert, Mit dem DALI Cockpit lässt sich das auf den Event Message Mode umstellen um an eine beliebige Adresse zu senden.
Jetzt ist die Frage ob es sich lohnt die USB-DALI Schnittstelle zu kaufen (~200€) um diesen Melder zu konfigurieren damit eine Funktion gegeben ist.
Bzw. gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Melder anders zu konfigurieren ohne den Konverter kaufen zu müssen?

Hardware:
750-891 mit 753-647 Schnittstelle

P.S. die Liste die von Wago gepostet wurde ist ja vermutlich etwas veraltet


----------

